# Ppw moble app ?



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey anyone using ppw's new moble app? We use pruvan now but have always liked the way ppw keeps track of everything we just didnt want to have to use both at the same time, from what i can tell its gonna be like pruvan just a part of ppw and the app is free. ...., any feed back would be great !!!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

All Island Handy said:


> Hey anyone using ppw's new moble app? We use pruvan now but have always liked the way ppw keeps track of everything we just didnt want to have to use both at the same time, from what i can tell its gonna be like pruvan just a part of ppw and the app is free. ...., any feed back would be great !!!!


Since it was just released yesterday it may take a couple of weeks or so for people to form an accurate opinion of it.

So far I'm very impressed with the price. :whistling2:


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya thats kinda what i figured, well i will be starting it today so i will be sure to post my experience ......


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Well i am liking it so far, its gonna take some getting used to but i think were gonna run with it for awhile


----------



## Lakesidebum (Jan 12, 2015)

Used it for the first time today I like


----------



## randyo156 (Mar 22, 2014)

any updates


----------



## greenscapes16 (Mar 31, 2015)

its slower taking multiple pics, you have to wait for each pic to load then another picture can be taken, its not as quick as Pruvan. But i do like the user menus and the navigation


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

I have been using it since the first day it come out and i like it, i realy like that i dont have to pay for pruvan and ppw. And i like all the invoicing and auto quik books importing stuff too. We have moved all our contractors over and this is all we use now


----------



## cfp (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been using it since the day it came out. If has its up and downs as does almost everything. my biggest concern/issue with it is that you have to manually back photos up unlike pruvan were it does it automatically. I lost a lot of money on a job because it didn't save the photos on an order. Other then that I think after its been out for another couple months it will be a great tool to us .


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

It succs been having issues


----------

